# SMEP - Sperm Meets Egg Plan ...



## ~Angel~

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, if I have placed it wrong could someone please move it, ta ...

I have seen a few people mention this, so am posting this here for reference!

"Perhaps you've seen other women online mention the "Sperm Meets Egg Plan" also nicknamed SMEP by those familiar with it.

The wonderful thing about this plan is that it will give you the best odds of ensuring that the sperm gets to your egg. Obviously if you have blocked tubes or other physical conditions barring conception, this plan will not help much, but if your body is primed and ready for pregnancy, this plan should give you an advantage that you may not have had in past months. But be forewarned... this plan requires some serious lovin'....

Here is the "Sperm Meets Egg Plan" crash course:

1. Buy 10 OPK tests PRIOR to cycle day 10
2. Starting on cycle day 10, do one OPK test EVERY DAY
3. Babydance (BD) EVERY OTHER DAY starting on cycle day 10 (hips elevated for 10-30 minutes after each BD session)
4. When you get a +OPK, babydance that day and the next 2 days in a row (so 3 days in a row total)
5. Skip one night and babydance once more the next day
6. Take a home pregnancy test (HPT) 15 days after the day you ovulated (or most of you will start taking your HPTs at 10-12dpo!)"

So there you have it.

HTH everyone 

Good luck!


----------



## armi

Just googled this and this outdated thread showed up. No good though for us girls with MF.


----------

